# Back-printing ticket stock for DYMO printer



## kevinatblinn (Mar 24, 2017)

For our tickets, we use Arts People and a DYMO 450 thermal printer. I want to sell the space on the back of the ticket to advertisers. I can do this through World Wide Ticket Craft, but $1000 for 9000 tickets is almost four times what I'm paying now.
Anyone know of another company that can print in two or four colors on the back of a ticket roll or fanfold ticket that will go through a DYMO 450? I've been searching for a few days now, Google-fu has failed me.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 24, 2017)

Bay-Tech Label in St Pete is a longtime customer; I'd call them and ask, at least.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi there, I actually work for Arts People and saw your post here. If you go into the help center via your Arts People acct and search for "Ticket Stock Suppliers" you'll find a list of suppliers that you could reach out to about a custom ticket stock order. World Wide is the company we worked with to develop the custom stock for the Dymo that works with our system, but if you sent them a sample of the custom stock other companies could surely match it for you and might offer you a cheaper price. 


kevinatblinn said:


> For our tickets, we use Arts People and a DYMO 450 thermal printer. I want to sell the space on the back of the ticket to advertisers. I can do this through World Wide Ticket Craft, but $1000 for 9000 tickets is almost four times what I'm paying now.
> Anyone know of another company that can print in two or four colors on the back of a ticket roll or fanfold ticket that will go through a DYMO 450? I've been searching for a few days now, Google-fu has failed me.


----------



## kevinatblinn (Jul 28, 2017)

Patrick Spike said:


> Hi there, I actually work for Arts People and saw your post here. If you go into the help center via your Arts People acct and search for "Ticket Stock Suppliers" you'll find a list of suppliers that you could reach out to about a custom ticket stock order. World Wide is the company we worked with to develop the custom stock for the Dymo that works with our system, but if you sent them a sample of the custom stock other companies could surely match it for you and might offer you a cheaper price.


Thanks Patrick. I bought plain white from them. But I want you to know, and maybe Arts People can share this with other folks using the Dymo, that you don't have to use the roll stock. After some experimentation, I am now using 4x1.9875 FLAT FOLD stock, with a 1" tear-off perforation. I just removed the top of the Dymo printer and feed in the stock. WHY? Because I hated giving customers rolled up tickets. I wanted to give them flat tickets. And WorldWideTicketCraft provided. I had to buy a ton of them, but the flat stock gives a much more professional customer experience than we had before, and the tear off perforation will give us the door count we are looking for, and it can happen after the show rather than slowing down the line into the theatre with a scanner or check list.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Jul 28, 2017)

That's great info Kevin. I'll pass this along to our admin office also. We order large quantities from them (they require this) so that then we can sell small quantities to our clients (basically at cost) to make it easier for them. We might check to see if we could order flat stock instead of the rolled in the future. Much appreciated. 


kevinatblinn said:


> Thanks Patrick. I bought plain white from them. But I want you to know, and maybe Arts People can share this with other folks using the Dymo, that you don't have to use the roll stock. After some experimentation, I am now using 4x1.9875 FLAT FOLD stock, with a 1" tear-off perforation. I just removed the top of the Dymo printer and feed in the stock. WHY? Because I hated giving customers rolled up tickets. I wanted to give them flat tickets. And WorldWideTicketCraft provided. I had to buy a ton of them, but the flat stock gives a much more professional customer experience than we had before, and the tear off perforation will give us the door count we are looking for, and it can happen after the show rather than slowing down the line into the theatre with a scanner or check list.


----------



## kevinatblinn (Jul 28, 2017)

That's great. I've been very happy with Arts People for the last three...four?...years.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Jul 28, 2017)

kevinatblinn said:


> That's great. I've been very happy with Arts People for the last three...four?...years.



That's great Kevin! So glad to hear that. Thanks for sharing. We work very hard to help our clients succeed. Let us know if you have any questions or needs of course.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Jul 29, 2017)

Incidentally, Pat, I love your tape.


----------



## KBToys82 (Aug 1, 2017)

kevinatblinn said:


> Thanks Patrick. I bought plain white from them. But I want you to know, and maybe Arts People can share this with other folks using the Dymo, that you don't have to use the roll stock. After some experimentation, I am now using 4x1.9875 FLAT FOLD stock, with a 1" tear-off perforation. I just removed the top of the Dymo printer and feed in the stock. WHY? Because I hated giving customers rolled up tickets. I wanted to give them flat tickets. And WorldWideTicketCraft provided. I had to buy a ton of them, but the flat stock gives a much more professional customer experience than we had before, and the tear off perforation will give us the door count we are looking for, and it can happen after the show rather than slowing down the line into the theatre with a scanner or check list.


Any chance you can provide the link for that stock? I'm done with having to make my own tickets and having to cut them up, but I don't want to use rolled up tickets either.


----------



## MRW Lights (Aug 1, 2017)

Something seems off with your pricing... I haven't experienced anywhere near that amount for stock with World Wide and can print custom batches without such exorbitant limits.... I would call your rep and confirm your pricing. That seems like a pretty unique size which is likely due to your Dymo, but you might see if a more standard (cheaper) stock size would work for you. I bet Pat also has a listing for suggested stock sizes printable from their system?


----------



## kevinatblinn (Aug 16, 2017)

KBToys82 said:


> Any chance you can provide the link for that stock? I'm done with having to make my own tickets and having to cut them up, but I don't want to use rolled up tickets either.


Kyle - sorry for the delay in responding. I worked with Michelle Caio, [email protected], for these tickets. She told me that the paper for the fanfold and the roll are the same paper stock, just delivered differently. She sent me some sample flat left over from another job, and it printed well even without the black-line marker in the right place. 

I did not get the backside printed - here's the specifications on my quote from WWT.

Quantity: 10,000 tickets
7.5 pt direct thermal -300 dpi
Ticket Size: 1.975" x 4"
Front Ticket: No Printing
Rear of Ticket: No Printing/ Black Ink TM Only at 1/8" ON Edge
Perforation: 1” off Lead Edge
Fanfold: 12”, 3 tickets per fold.
Number: None
Carton: 10,000 per Box
Printer: DYMO


----------



## kevinatblinn (Aug 16, 2017)

MRW Lights said:


> Something seems off with your pricing... I haven't experienced anywhere near that amount for stock with World Wide and can print custom batches without such exorbitant limits.... I would call your rep and confirm your pricing. That seems like a pretty unique size which is likely due to your Dymo, but you might see if a more standard (cheaper) stock size would work for you. I bet Pat also has a listing for suggested stock sizes printable from their system?



Sorry for the delay in responding - I went with plain stock paper, no back printing, and it was almost half the cost of the printed stock. The ticket size is the same they use for the Arts People stock, exact same paper, just fanfolded instead of rolled. I guess it comes out to about 6 cents a ticket. It was about 3 cents a ticket using a generic brand, name-badge size, non-tearoff rolled up stock.

I contacted other ticketing companies, but those that responded didn't have experience with the DYMO printer.


----------



## Malabaristo (Dec 9, 2017)

kevinatblinn said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding - I went with plain stock paper, no back printing, and it was almost half the cost of the printed stock. The ticket size is the same they use for the Arts People stock, exact same paper, just fanfolded instead of rolled. I guess it comes out to about 6 cents a ticket. It was about 3 cents a ticket using a generic brand, name-badge size, non-tearoff rolled up stock.
> 
> I contacted other ticketing companies, but those that responded didn't have experience with the DYMO printer.



Resurrecting this for a follow-up question: have you had any issues with alignment as you go through a stack of tickets? The Boca printers use that stripe to check alignment on each ticket, while (I would assume) the much-less-expensive Dymo printer is basically just counting the distance it rolls out... but I've never actually used one. I just noticed the rolls that World Wide sells say they're non-perforated, so accuracy wouldn't be as critical with those as they would be for the perforated fanfold stock.


----------



## Amy Frank (Dec 14, 2017)

Happy to see a solution to the rolled ticket problem. That's been a pet-peeve of mine for awhile. Love Arts People, by the way!


----------



## kevinatblinn (Dec 17, 2017)

Malabaristo said:


> Resurrecting this for a follow-up question: have you had any issues with alignment as you go through a stack of tickets? The Boca printers use that stripe to check alignment on each ticket, while (I would assume) the much-less-expensive Dymo printer is basically just counting the distance it rolls out... but I've never actually used one. I just noticed the rolls that World Wide sells say they're non-perforated, so accuracy wouldn't be as critical with those as they would be for the perforated fanfold stock.


My tickets are perforated - both per ticket and a tear-off section for accounting purposes. There is a black line on the back of the tickets that the printer recognizes. The only trick is to feed the tickets in the right way. I regularly batch print 150 tickets at a time without any issues. It's been working perfectly.


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 13, 2018)

Just got the Dymo 450 turbo from school, I think it's going to work great once I am able to get tickets up and running.

However, I was speaking to the Media Specialist who is willing to give up some of her budget to get a ticket printer so of course now I'm not satisfied.

I noticed that Boca doesn't sell to individuals, and I would need software as well. I just want to be able to make my own ticket design in something like Word and be able to print. I am not willing/able to go through a ticket company.
Has anyone done this? Where did you go to get a Boca printer? How much is the Lemur-S with internal storage?


----------



## kevinatblinn (Jan 18, 2018)

KBToys82 said:


> Just got the Dymo 450 turbo from school, I think it's going to work great once I am able to get tickets up and running.
> 
> However, I was speaking to the Media Specialist who is willing to give up some of her budget to get a ticket printer so of course now I'm not satisfied.
> 
> ...


IMO, unless you are selling thousands of tickets, a Boca is unnecessary.

Have you downloaded the Dymo printer software? You can design WYSIWYG in that, automatically include counts, import data, like patron names, from an excel sheet. If you aren't using a ticketing company for selling and marketing, etc, the DYMO will still work for you.
http://www.dymo.com/en-US/dymo-label-software-v8-5-windows


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have the software, works great for printing labels, so far I haven't found it easy when it comes to creating custom tickets, but I haven't spent too much time with. I have a Mac. I recently contacted worldwide ticketcraft to get a batch of fan fold tickets for the machine. I'm waiting to hear back from them on a quote. One thing that I will need if this does work out is different colored tickets for events with multiple nights.


----------



## KBToys82 (Jan 26, 2018)

kevinatblinn said:


> IMO, unless you are selling thousands of tickets, a Boca is unnecessary.
> 
> Have you downloaded the Dymo printer software? You can design WYSIWYG in that, automatically include counts, import data, like patron names, from an excel sheet. If you aren't using a ticketing company for selling and marketing, etc, the DYMO will still work for you.
> http://www.dymo.com/en-US/dymo-label-software-v8-5-windows


It may be unnecessary, however we would still like one. Any one know how to get one?


----------



## karichance (Dec 2, 2019)

after Reading this post, I bought the same stock (thank you!) but can’t figure out which “paper” to select to print this size ticket. The closest I’ve found is one of the address labels but it’s cutting off my ticket info. Did you custom design tickets?


----------



## karichance (Dec 2, 2019)

kevinatblinn said:


> Thanks Patrick. I bought plain white from them. But I want you to know, and maybe Arts People can share this with other folks using the Dymo, that you don't have to use the roll stock. After some experimentation, I am now using 4x1.9875 FLAT FOLD stock, with a 1" tear-off perforation. I just removed the top of the Dymo printer and feed in the stock. WHY? Because I hated giving customers rolled up tickets. I wanted to give them flat tickets. And WorldWideTicketCraft provided. I had to buy a ton of them, but the flat stock gives a much more professional customer experience than we had before, and the tear off perforation will give us the door count we are looking for, and it can happen after the show rather than slowing down the line into the theatre with a scanner or check list.


Any chance you have tips about these flat tickets? We are switching to Arts People but I can’t get the tickets to print correctly. Do you load the stub side first? Also, what “paper” source do you choose from the dymo printer?

thank you!!


----------



## Patrick Spike (Dec 4, 2019)

karichance said:


> after Reading this post, I bought the same stock (thank you!) but can’t figure out which “paper” to select to print this size ticket. The closest I’ve found is one of the address labels but it’s cutting off my ticket info. Did you custom design tickets?


Hi Karichance, there are some very particular setup details to make the Dymo print correctly on the ticket stock. If you are an Arts People user the details are in our help files by searching for "Dymo". It guides you to a particular label choice to make the ticket design fit best on the stock. If you need further help go ahead and submit a help request.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Dec 4, 2019)

KBToys82 said:


> It may be unnecessary, however we would still like one. Any one know how to get one?


Hmmm, I can't imagine why they wouldn't sell a printer to you. They sell them directly to our clients at Arts People. I would just give them the name of your organization that will be using the printer.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Dec 4, 2019)

KBToys82 said:


> I have the software, works great for printing labels, so far I haven't found it easy when it comes to creating custom tickets, but I haven't spent too much time with. I have a Mac. I recently contacted worldwide ticketcraft to get a batch of fan fold tickets for the machine. I'm waiting to hear back from them on a quote. One thing that I will need if this does work out is different colored tickets for events with multiple nights.


Hi KBToys82. Printing labels and tickets is very different in a printer, as the labels have a perforation, but generally no timing mark on the back. Whereas tickets have the black mark on the back so the machine knows where one ticket ends and the next begins. So you may need additional assistance from your software provider or the Dymo support to make it work for your needs.


----------



## Patrick Spike (Dec 4, 2019)

Malabaristo said:


> Resurrecting this for a follow-up question: have you had any issues with alignment as you go through a stack of tickets? The Boca printers use that stripe to check alignment on each ticket, while (I would assume) the much-less-expensive Dymo printer is basically just counting the distance it rolls out... but I've never actually used one. I just noticed the rolls that World Wide sells say they're non-perforated, so accuracy wouldn't be as critical with those as they would be for the perforated fanfold stock.


Hi Malabaristo, actually the Dymo ticket stock that Arts People worked directly with WWTC to develop does indeed have a timing mark on the back. They are also perforated on the rolled stock as well to be torn off after printing.


----------



## Malabaristo (Dec 4, 2019)

Patrick Spike said:


> Hi Malabaristo, actually the Dymo ticket stock that Arts People worked directly with WWTC to develop does indeed have a timing mark on the back. They are also perforated on the rolled stock as well to be torn off after printing.



I'm just going to assume that was a change that happened sometime in the two years since I posted that rather than a case of me failing at reading comprehension 

Good to know either way.


----------

